# ok mailing question



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 27, 2015)

Is it legal to ship marijuana flowers, like straight bud medicine through the mail like through UPS or FedEx? It would be from North Carolina to New England.


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2015)

Not until the Fed says so...it won't be the police but the secret service who holds power in this shop ....avoid these guys,

Ooops private couriers are a different kettle, I thought you meant post office, either way avoid...its a fed crime


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

It isn't legal but truth be known folks been doing it for years.. Not legal.  Some people have a "safe address" that they pick it up...say a friend or a mail box somewhere...and the sender uses a fake address too..It isn't for the faint of heart. lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone big help.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2015)

I have been doing it some to a friend in RI from North Carolina and the first several times I had no trouble but one time I didn't get a very good seal on the container, and the Postmaster in Richmond VA called me and told me that it is illegal to ship MJ. It scared the livin crap out of me. I was honest with him and told him I didn't realize it and told him to destroy it. I thought for sure I would get a visit but I never did. But I have not shipped anymore as my address may be flagged for inspection, and I don't want to chance it.

However, If you put some in a small "Mason jar" with a new tight lid and then encase it in padding to protect it, it will go through without a problem. The way they found mine was because the smell got out because I was using a different kind of jar where the lid didn't seal well enough. The postmaster told me that they could smell it and wanted my permission to open it to inspect it. That's when I told him the truth :doh:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

hp, they probably thought you were shipping a dead skunk.  OP i have before several times and it was through usps. just follow rose's info no matter who you use to ship if you do so.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

UPS asks for ID when shipping from my town---i would never use them to ship anything ever


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 29, 2015)

Priority Mail.  if it fits ...its ships


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

docfishwrinkle said:


> hp, they probably thought you were shipping a dead skunk.


 LOL  The truth be known, he probably took it home to "destroy it" and is hoping I send some more :vap-Bong_smoker: I thought for sure I was going to get visited by guys in black suits but I never did. Ironically though, every time I go outside I hear this feint buzzing sound like a remote control airplane but I can find it


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 29, 2015)

You all crack me up lmao


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2015)

I have both sent and received bud through the mail.  But it won't be legal until the fed changes its archaic marijuana laws.  Like mentioned, the big thing is making sure that there is absolutely no smell whatsoever.  I used to vacuum seal it and surround it with aromatic coffee.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2015)

The canning jars with new lids work real well but I like the idea of using the coffee  That's whatcha call a morning pick me up


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Never use over night delivery......... it can be searched with out warrant per the Patriot act.


----------

